# Netzwerk > Router und Netzaufbau >  Squid --  warum bleibt mein cache-verzeichnis leer?

## theodorix

hallo

ich habe den squid installiert und die kommentar-kreuze (#) vor ein paar zeilen weggemacht.
unter anderem vor dem 
cach_dir 
leider bleibt das cache_dir bei mir leer
Und die Logdateien, die in der /etc/squid.conf angegeben sind, existieren garnicht.
Kann mir einer sagen, was ich falsch gemacht habe?

Vielen Dank

Theo

----------


## PigPen|tuX

huhu,

nur auskommentieren reicht da nich du musst schon was angeben,

ganz wichtig z.B.

cache_dir ufs /var/squid/cache 300 16 256

was er cachen soll

refresh_pattern         .       180     20%     720
refresh_pattern         \.gif$  1440    50%     10080
refresh_pattern         \.jpg$  1440    50%     10080
refresh_pattern         \.jpeg$ 1440    50%     10080

und dann noch mal in der in der shell:

router:~ # squid -help
Usage: squid [-dhsvzCDFNRVYX] [-f config-file] [-[au] port] [-k signal]
       -a port   Specify HTTP port number (default: 3128).
       -d level  Write debugging to stderr also.
       -f file   Use given config-file instead of
                 /etc/squid.conf
       -h        Print help message.
       -k reconfigure|rotate|shutdown|interrupt|kill|debug|c  heck|parse
                 Parse configuration file, then send signal to
                 running copy (except -k parse) and exit.
       -s        Enable logging to syslog.
       -u port   Specify ICP port number (default: 3130), disable with 0.
       -v        Print version.
       -z        Create swap directories
       -C        Do not catch fatal signals.
       -D        Disable initial DNS tests.
       -F        Don't serve any requests until store is rebuilt.
       -N        No daemon mode.
       -R        Do not set REUSEADDR on port.
       -V        Virtual host httpd-accelerator.
       -X        Force full debugging.
       -Y        Only return UDP_HIT or UDP_MISS_NOFETCH during fast reload.
router:~ #


mfg.
thom

----------

